# Oh My ....SoCal Exercised It's CONSTITUTIONAL FREEDOMS And Gov Gavin Gruesome is Pissed !!! Now He's Going To Try And Lockdown Southern California !!!



## nononono (Apr 27, 2020)

*YOU ARE MAKING THE WRONG MOVE GOVERNOR....THE WRONG MOVE ..!!!*





__





						Beach crowds lead California to increase enforcement of coronavirus public health restrictions
					

HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/USA-CALIFORNIA (URGENT):Beach crowds lead California to increase enforcement of coronavirus public health restrictions




					news.trust.org
				





*HEY GOV GAVIN GRUESOME:*
*
You are NOT the " Overlord " of California....
You are the " ELECTED " Gov of California by a very very questionable Vote...
You are NOT going to take away American Citizens FREEDOMS/RIGHTS just because your
Chinese handlers directed you to do so in order to inflict pain upon AMERICAN CITIZENS to
achieve a leveraged Financial Demand to satisfy unfunded Pension Promises because it was spent 
in another country ( China ) to facilitate THEIR MILITARY DEVELOPMENT..!!!

HEY GOV GAVIN GRUESOME:

You are deliberately creating a situation for civil unrest that will NOT GO AS YOU WISH...!!!
You think you can use the Law Enforcement Agencies as your own personal " Praetorian Guard " ...Well
that's NOT the CASE Mister....WE are a Nation Of " WE THE PEOPLE " not of " YOU THE PERSON "....
WE are NOT your tax Revenue Slaves....*
*( WE PAY YOUR SALARY AND ALL OF YOUR POTENTIAL " GUARD ".... )

YOU NEED TO STEP BACK AND RETHINK REAL HARD WHAT YOU ARE ABOUT TO SET IN MOTION HERE*
*IN CALIFORNIA......

WE " AMERICA'S CITIZENS " WHO RESIDE IN THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA IN WHICH YOU WORK ....!!!
YES GAVIN GRUESOME YOU WORK FOR US.....WE DO NOT WORK FOR YOU.....ONCE YOU UNDERSTAND 
THAT YOU WILL BE BETTER SUITED TO FINISH OUT WHATEVER YOU HAVE LEFT ON THE CLOCK....

YOU CAN BE REMOVED...!!*
*YOU CAN BE FIRED.....!!*








*SEE THOSE HUMANS ABOVE IN THE PICTURE MR GRUESOME, THEY ARE EXERCISING THEIR 
FREEDOM OF CHOICE IN A BELOW AVERAGE FLU SEASON WITH A DEATH RATE FAR FAR BELOW
WHAT YOU FALSELY PREDICTED AND USED TO SCARE THE " AMERICAN PUBLIC "....!*
*
CALIFORNIA IS NOT.....YOUR " NATION STATE " ...IT IS A STATE WITHIN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
UNDER THE BELOW FLAG......GET IT !!!!!!
*








*YOU ARE BUT ONE OF FIFTY INDIVIDUALS WHO CHOSE TO REPRESENT EACH STATE......*
*CALIFORNIA IS NOT A COUNTRY AND YOU ARE NOT THE LEADER OF A COUNTRY....*
*ONE NATION .....GOT THAT !!!

"I pledge allegiance to the Flag of the United States of America*
*and to the Republic for which it stands, one nation under God *
*indivisible, with liberty and justice for all." *


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2020)

*THAT IS THE AMERICAN FLAG AND YOUR ELECTED PRESIDENT IS DONALD J. TRUMP....!*
*YOU WORK FOR HIM, AS YOU BOTH WORK FOR US....!*








*THAT IS THE THE STATE FLAG OF CALIFORNIA ....ONE OF FIFTY IN THE 
UNITED STATES OF AMERICA...!
YOU WERE ELECTED TO " GOVERN " NOT RULE OVER AMERICAN CITIZENS WHO
FREELY CHOOSE TO RESIDE IN CALIFORNIA....!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2020)

nononono said:


>


How'd you get some of trumps toilet paper?


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How'd you get some of trumps toilet paper?



*That's the Constitution Obama tried to shred and I and AMERICA knocked him out of Office *
*and returned it to the rightful owners..." We The People "....

Your " Little " latrine fantasy is quite similar to that Poster who hung out in Blue Porta Potties....
Are you and he one and the same...your post sure looks shitty.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That's the Constitution Obama tried to shred and I and AMERICA knocked him out of Office *
> *and returned it to the rightful owners..." We The People "....
> 
> Your " Little " latrine fantasy is quite similar to that Poster who hung out in Blue Porta Potties....
> Are you and he one and the same...your post sure looks shitty.*


"Shred"? How, please explain.


----------



## nononono (Apr 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How'd you get some of trumps toilet paper?





Hüsker Dü said:


> "Shred"? How, please explain.


*" Shred " asswipe....Yes he was " Shredding " the Constitution...the actions he took over *
*his eight years of " Occupancy " in the Office of Presidency were downright disgusting..

To insinuate that the Current President uses the Constitution as toilet paper is beyond 
disrespectful.....but is something a Troll for/from China would do..*
*President Trump is the complete opposite of the " Golden Child ".*


----------



## nononono (Apr 28, 2020)

*" WE THE PEOPLE "*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2020)

Jacobson v. Massachusetts, 197 U.S. 11 (1905)
					

Jacobson v. Massachusetts: A state may enact a compulsory vaccination law, since the legislature has the discretion to decide whether vaccination is the best way to prevent smallpox and protect public health. The legislature may exempt children from the law without violating the equal protection...




					supreme.justia.com


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jacobson v. Massachusetts, 197 U.S. 11 (1905)
> 
> 
> Jacobson v. Massachusetts: A state may enact a compulsory vaccination law, since the legislature has the discretion to decide whether vaccination is the best way to prevent smallpox and protect public health. The legislature may exempt children from the law without violating the equal protection...
> ...





*" the board of health of a city or town if, in its opinion, it is necessary for the public health or *
*safety shall require and enforce the vaccination and re-vaccination of all the inhabitants thereof 
and shall provide them with the means of free vaccination.  
*
*Whoever, being over twenty-one years of age and not under guardianship, refuses *
*or neglects to comply with such requirement shall forfeit five dollars.**"


Do you ever read what you post....Really !

Your handler slid that into your " In " box and you posted it like a good little
Chinese Lemming Troll.....

*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2020)

I'm sure this guy will get plenty of backing in here.









						Man wears KKK hood while grocery shopping in California
					

A day after San Diego residents were required to wear face coverings in public, a man went grocery shopping while wearing a Ku Klux Klan hood, according to a report. The hooded creep was seen roami…




					nypost.com


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure this guy will get plenty of backing in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*He already has......you posted the article like a " Good Little Democrat " ....*
*
Remember the TRUE origins of YOUR Party !!!!!






*
*You just reinvigorated it ....AGAIN !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *He already has......you posted the article like a " Good Little Democrat " ....*
> 
> *Remember the TRUE origins of YOUR Party !!!!!
> 
> ...


Denying history doesn't change it.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Denying history doesn't change it.



*What History....?*
*
The HISTORY of the Democratic Party.....The HISTORY you deny....!

Oh my are you in a pickle....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2020)

No, only closing the places where stupid people were allowed to be stupid, like you. San Diego is still opening up in stages. We have a good mayor I will be sad to see him go.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What History....?*
> 
> *The HISTORY of the Democratic Party.....The HISTORY you deny....!
> 
> Oh my are you in a pickle....*


Yes the party for racists and the majority of whites in the south was once the Democratic party, but that all changed in the mid 60's. It was called the Southern strategy, look it up. "Dixiecrats" now proud Republicans.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, only closing the places where stupid people were allowed to be stupid, like you. San Diego is still opening up in stages. We have a good mayor I will be sad to see him go.


*Boy o boy is that out of left field.....*
*
The Gov is the ASSHOLE....who said anything about the SD Mayor.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Boy o boy is that out of left field.....*
> *
> The Gov is the ASSHOLE....who said anything about the SD Mayor.....*


I did, America the beautiful love it or leave you anti American trader.


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I did, America the beautiful love it or leave you anti American trader.


*The conversation was about Gov Gavin Gruesome, not Mayor Fowlconsneer.....
Your " FREEDOMS " are being whittled away daily by the very people YOU idolize...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The conversation was about Gov Gavin Gruesome, not Mayor Fowlconsneer.....
> Your " FREEDOMS " are being whittled away daily by the very people YOU idolize...*


I idolize? That obviously comes from the prism of your personal experience. I hold no one on a pedestal.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I idolize? That obviously comes from the prism of your personal experience. I hold no one on a pedestal.


*Oh my....once again you use my terminology.....*

*Only a DEMOCRAT would spout that when the TRUTH is anyone*
*with a ( D ) in front of their name is a " HERO " to you....

Just like your MSM uses " HERO " worship for:

1. Firemen*
*2. Law Enforcement
3. First Respondents*

*And now....*
*4. Doctors
5. Nurses
6. Respiratory Techs
7. Ambulance Drivers
Etc....

Numbers 1, 2, 3....DO NOT GENERATE INCOME- THEY ARE PAID BY TAXES
GENERATED FROM BUSINESSES THAT " PAY " THEIR TAXES....!
Numbers 1 and 2 have Cadillac Pay Checks/Pension Plans/Health Benefits all derived 
from " US " the taxpaying citizens of California....There Pension Plans are very very very
questionable in short and long term sustainability.....

Numbers 4, 5, 6, 7 are a mixed bag and if the Hospital Revenue is NOT there ...guess what...
layoffs.....if the tax revenue is not there....guess what....layoffs....


They are ALL Employees.... 
Everyone has a JOB DESCRIPTION they were hired on...
They are doing the job they were hired to do....*


*ENOUGH OF THE " HERO " WORSHIP ".....I AM SICK OF IT..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh my....once again you use my terminology.....*
> 
> *Only a DEMOCRAT would spout that when the TRUTH is anyone*
> *with a ( D ) in front of their name is a " HERO " to you....
> ...


Is that all supposed to mean something?


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that all supposed to mean something?



*It does......*
*
Go on...you can let it out on this thread too.....
*
*We are here for ya.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *It does......*
> *
> Go on...you can let it out on this thread too.....
> *
> *We are here for ya.....*


What was it supposed to mean?


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What was it supposed to mean?



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


Why? Are you saying that 31% of Americans are criminals? Are there any Independents or Republicans that are criminals?


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? Are you saying that 31% of Americans are criminals? Are there any Independents or Republicans that are criminals?



*Pretty Pretty Pretty .....self explanatory....!*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Pretty Pretty Pretty .....self explanatory....!*
> 
> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


All Democrats?


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All Democrats?



*What's a DEMOCRAT...?

Aren't they CRIMINALS...?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What's a DEMOCRAT...?
> 
> Aren't they CRIMINALS...?*


It's OK to talk to yourself, but if you start answering . . .


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's OK to talk to yourself, but if you start answering . . .


*You responded......didn't you....now what.*


----------

